# Newborn Weak Front Leg



## Farm570 (Apr 9, 2014)

My doe just had two cute boer twins this afternoon. The little girl, the bigger and second born, is having problems with her right front leg. It seems weak and the lower portion bends to the side when she tries to stand or walk, making it difficult to nurse. I gave her a shot 1/2cc BoSe and hope she will come around. I've seen her on the teat about 5 short times, she gets tired fast. Her brother can't get enough. What was the sweetest doe in the world, now tries to bite me when I get close and try to help. My question, I heard massaging the leg might help, and maybe some Vit E? How often should she be nursing, and when should I step in? Thanks


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You can give her a Vitamin E gel. Just poke a hole and squirting the oil into her mouth. Keep an eye on her for nursing.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.

You may have to help her every 2 hours to ensure she gets milk. Hold her up to momma.

You can splint the leg, but not too tight, you don't want to cut off circulation, to support the weak area of the leg, but make it to where she can get up and lay down on her own. It helps when the support is there and makes it strengthen, sooner and helps her get around easier. It may take 1 week to do so.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

You can give b complex for immune support, along with the vitamin e. I heard that *gently* massaging and stretching the leg will increase circulation, and speed recovery.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

What I would do is cut off a 3" piece of garden hose and split it up one side. Then I would wrap the leg with a bit of soft gauze to prevent chaffing, put the split hose over the back of her ankle and hoof, and gently wrap it with a couple wraps of vet wrap. This would be left on during the day and taken off at night. Make sure that you don't cut off circulation. It should only give support so she can eat.


----------



## Farm570 (Apr 9, 2014)

Thank you for all your wonderful advise. The little girl is doing better this morning. Her one leg is still on the weak side and folding, but it is stronger than last night. She has also figured out how to nurse on her own and is getting plenty to eat. I plan on letting her be for the day, besides massage (if momma calms down and stops biting). Then I'll splint tomorrow if needed.


----------



## polopony (Jun 24, 2011)

I would give another dose of BoSe. I use a paper towel or toilet paper roll (depending on the size of the goat) and vet wrap to splint.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Is momma biting you or her baby?

So glad the baby is doing better.


----------



## Farm570 (Apr 9, 2014)

The little doe is doing great, on day 2 she was completely better. Momma was trying to bite me. She is my sweetest doe, but what a change in temperament! In fact she was fence fighting so bad with the other does, that I finally just put packing blankets over all the panels on the kidding pen so she could have her privacy. Now all is quiet and peaceful, and overall I'm pleased to have such an overprotective Momma.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad the kid is doing better. 

As to the momma, she should not bite you or gesture it, get a squirt gun and spray her when she tries. Or do other means to let her know, this is not acceptable.
You must discipline her when she does this, you are the boss, not her and she needs to know you are not going to hurt her babies.

She is protective, which is good, but doesn't need to be that way to you.

While the babies are new, she will want privacy, as they get older and she is more at ease she should be better about it.


----------

